# Porsche 997 S 2004 - Paint Correction



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

One of the very first ones 997 to come to Portugal from 2004 with 75000 kms , for a Paint Correction


















Washed and clayed.










Starting the Paint Correction











































More holograms and scratches


















Bugs needed to be removed


















Rooftop


















Doors


















Big scratch on the door


















Trunk


















Rimms










Some twisted rubber...










all normal now...










Motor with the carbon panel


















Finished and ready to show off




























































Very nice in the Sun





















































































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ace work as always Rui :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

wow ... excellent work and so wet finish :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome as always Rui!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you Guys :thumb:


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Fantastic work. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks fantastic :thumb:


Brian


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great colour this, lovely work Rui


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Rui perfecto!:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work Rui :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cracking work Rui! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Socal Brian said:


> Rui perfecto!:thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work Rui :thumb:





matt_83 said:


> Cracking work Rui! :thumb:


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Bill58 said:


> Great job!





tonyy said:


> Fantastic finish:thumb:


Thanks again for your support Guys :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice job, :thumb:.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great work as usual Rui, we expect nothing less from you:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks mates :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

top job :thumb: fantastic pictures as usual too, Abraço


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Miguel Pestana said:


> top job :thumb: fantastic pictures as usual too, Abraço


Obrigado Miguel :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job Rui :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Top job Rui :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


Thanks my friend :thumb:

ps: im all Flex now :lol:


----------

